# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2015



## MSantos (1 Nov 2015 às 00:54)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 14:05)

Boa tarde, 

Dia de sol e calor. 

Tatual: 23 graus centígrados

Alguma nebulosidade a surgir agora proveniente da Galiza.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 16:00)

Forte lestada que se levantou por aqui... 

E o céu está a ficar muito escuro, com muita nebulosidade a vir de NE. 

Tempo muito abafado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2015 às 17:09)

Hoje a EMA de Merelim tinha às 14H a temperatura mais alta de toda a rede IPMA.


25,3ºC.


Neste momento o céu está interessante com algumas nuvens lenticulares.


----------



## Paula (1 Nov 2015 às 17:37)

Boa tarde.






Assim começa Novembro.
20.6ºC de momento.

PS: Mil desculpas pela qualidade da foto, mas foi o que se arranjou na altura.


----------



## cookie (1 Nov 2015 às 18:56)

Dia de verão na senhora da hora. Temperatura atual 20 graus mas o tempo já fechou. Também já recebi alerta de chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2015 às 19:02)

Belo pôr do sol por aqui recheado de cor e também algumas nuvens lenticulares. Deixo algumas fotos.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2015 às 19:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Belo pôr do sol por aqui recheado de cor e também algumas nuvens lenticulares. Deixo algumas fotos.


Belíssimas! 
Por aqui também bastantes durante a tarde, um verdadeiro desfilar de lenticulares. Naturalmente, estão bem registadas!  Logo coloco algumas fotos.

Durante a manhã andei pela Pateira de Fermentelos. Estava um calor abrasador pelas 14h00. O termómetro do carro ainda conseguiu subir aos 29ºC depois de umas horas ao sol.

Por cá máxima de 23,7ºC. Neste momento estão ainda 20,7ºC, dá bem para estar de manga curta na rua.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

Boas,

Por aqui a noite segue agradável, ainda *19,7ºC com 60% HR *e vento a soprar de leste/ ENE fraco a moderado. 

Mínima de *13ºC* e máxima de *21,9ºC*

Temperaturas a esta hora:


----------



## guimeixen (1 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

Time lapse da tarde de hoje:

Entre o meio e o fim dá para ver virga a cair ao longe.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 20:45)

Por aqui, segue uma noite amena,  com 20 graus, sente - se um " bafo " quente de Leste,  mas,  por outro lado,  já está a começar a pingar.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2015 às 21:01)

Boas,

por aqui dia sem chuva e com uma temperatura máxima de *22.8 ºc *

Neste momento ainda 20.0 ºc e vento de E 13 Km/h HR 58%

Está algo abafado com céu muito nublado.

Deixo algumas fotos que fiz esta tarde na Foz do Douro na altura do pôr do sol:


----------



## meteoamador (1 Nov 2015 às 21:28)

Boas 

Esta abafado e já caíram uns pingos com 18.1ºC

Por-do-sol visto daqui, com a qualidade de sempre (telemóvel)


----------



## Névoa (1 Nov 2015 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui dia sem chuva e com uma temperatura máxima de *22.8 ºc *
> 
> ...



A segunda foto desta sequência está particularmente deslumbrante. Lembra muito as pinturas de Turner!


----------



## guimeixen (1 Nov 2015 às 22:38)

De repente começa a chover bastante com pingas grossas mas já abrandou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2015 às 22:43)

guimeixen disse:


> De repente começa a chover bastante com pingas grossas mas já abrandou.



Voltou. 


Não esperava nada. Está uma noite bem morna e seca.


----------



## cookie (1 Nov 2015 às 23:07)

Na senhora da hora tempo seco e quente, ha pouco 19 graus. Em vc já choveu (chão molhado) mas temperatura amena 18,5.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 23:31)

Cai um aguaceiro por aqui.


----------



## Stinger (1 Nov 2015 às 23:48)

Alguém notou trovoada por aqui ?


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2015 às 00:03)

Temperatura pouco desce, ainda uns mornos *18,9ºC *e *56% *de Humidade, a descer.

Vento de ENE a *18km/h* a aumentar de intensidade.

Foto tirada pouco depois das 17h




Perto do poente






Algumas lenticulares


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2015 às 00:22)

Boa noite! Céu nublado, brisa de NE/E, temperatura atual de 16.7ºC


----------



## 1337 (2 Nov 2015 às 01:14)

Há noites de verão bem mais frias que a de hoje, ainda 18.5ºC por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2015 às 01:43)

1337 disse:


> Há noites de verão bem mais frias que a de hoje, ainda 18.5ºC por aqui



Bela noite mesmo. Estações amadoras aqui em volta marcam 18/19ºC.


----------



## Veterano (2 Nov 2015 às 08:13)

Bom dia. Depois de um domingo quase de praia, caem agora as primeiras pingas. Mas já estão 18,2º!


----------



## jcboliveira (2 Nov 2015 às 09:29)

Uma pequena curiosidade off-topic. A verificação das condições durante um passeio de bicicleta ontem de manhã


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 18:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Time lapse da tarde de hoje:



Muito bom, a forma como as nuvens mimetizam o terreno é realmente interessante, concluindo com a formação de lenticularis depois da virga.



Stinger disse:


> Alguém notou trovoada por aqui ?



Pello menos nos registos nada ocorreu pelo norte.



jcboliveira disse:


> Uma pequena curiosidade off-topic. A verificação das condições durante um passeio de bicicleta ontem de manhã



 Interessante! Penso que se pode concluir que existia uma homogeneidade espacial e uma subida regular em toda a zona.
Quanto ao vento como é que é calculada a sua velocidade absoluta e direcção? É descontada a componente da velocidade própria da bicicleta?

Aproveito e deixo os acumulados horários desde o início do mês e o total até às 17:00.


----------



## qwerl (2 Nov 2015 às 18:57)

Boas
Que dia chuvoso! Chove há horas a fio, desde a manhã. Começou com um período bastante forte de manhã, que acalmou ao início da tarde, que desde então tem vindo sempre a aumentar de intensidade, chuva forte há mais de uma hora 
Ovar leva um acumulado de *23,1mm*, mas acredito que aqui o acumulado seja ainda maior.


----------



## cookie (2 Nov 2015 às 19:06)

Dia chuvoso cuja temperatura coi descendo... De manhã 20 mas agora 15 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2015 às 19:36)

Boa noite.

A chuva começou a cair ao final da manhã, sendo em geral fraca.
O vento tem soprado fraco, agora de sul.
O acumulado está em 8,6 mm..


----------



## qwerl (2 Nov 2015 às 20:22)

Chuva quase torrencial há 1 hora  Incrível! Se a estrada não tinha um bom escoamento havia de ser bonito 
Ovar tem 31,5mm acumulados. Agora é que me dava jeito ter um pluviómetro  Pelo radar há uma hora que está aqui em cima uma mancha amarela alaranjada .


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 20:36)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2015 às 21:12)

Relâmpago!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2015 às 21:13)

Que ralâmpago brutal


----------



## mr_miglas (2 Nov 2015 às 21:13)

Trovão mesmo agora, no Porto. Do lado do mar.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 21:17)

Forte trovão chove imenso


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 21:19)

Já têm festa por aÍ!







Foi uma descarga dupla às 21:11:02


----------



## smpereira (2 Nov 2015 às 21:19)

Vai chovendo chovendo a ja umas horas,  agora com alguma intensidade
Ouve se trovoes de vez em quando


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 21:24)

Vai descaindo para SE:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2015 às 21:25)

Boa noute! De momento sem chuva, temperatura atual de 15.6ºC 
Empurrem para cá essa trovoada


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Nov 2015 às 21:28)

Belo estrondo aqui pela Foz do Douro!!!


----------



## smpereira (2 Nov 2015 às 21:32)

Chove forte, que temporal agora


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 21:33)

Temporal pegado de chuva pelo Porto, *22.6 mm* e a subir, chove forte e constante 

Mas que grande descarga há pouco, relâmpago enorme seguido de grande estouro


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 21:35)

Não enfraquece ao entrar em terra, pelo contrário:






Os detectores de descargas não estão a registar...


----------



## smpereira (2 Nov 2015 às 21:39)

Forte trovao agora vem ai pior


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 21:39)

Relâmpago a Oeste agora mesmo, mais um trovão bem audível, chove muito


----------



## quimdabrita (2 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

Relâmpago forte


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 21:44)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Nov 2015 às 21:51)

Não para de chover hmm esta é que nao estava nas previsoes...


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 21:51)

*27.8 mm *acumulados e continua a chover 

Frescote com 13.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## manchester (2 Nov 2015 às 21:59)

diluvio em Ermesinde...já dura há cerca de 1 hora...pelo meio 1 grande relâmpago mesmo aqui à beira


----------



## cookie (2 Nov 2015 às 22:02)

Por vc apenas chuva e vento


----------



## ruka (2 Nov 2015 às 22:03)

17 mm no Porto(aeroporto) das 20 às 21h


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2015 às 22:08)

Snifa disse:


> *27.8 mm *acumulados e continua a chover
> 
> Frescote com 13.6 ºc actuais.


 
Qual a direção que vai?!


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 22:08)

Não para de chover com força, sigo com *33.6 mm*


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 22:13)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Qual a direção que vai?!



O movimento geral é para sueste.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 22:14)

Campo de treinos da Constituição todo alagado, até acabaram o treino mais cedo, continua a chover


----------



## dj_teko (2 Nov 2015 às 22:16)

Boas, foi 1 hora intensa vim agora da rua e esta um caos, nao existe esgosto que aguente tanta auga lol


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2015 às 22:18)

Snifa disse:


> Não para de chover com força, sigo com *33.6 mm*



Impressionante esse valor! 


Aqui tem caído de forma fraca, certinha. O acumualdo é de 3,4 mm até às 21H. 


Até agora tem passado tudo ao lado.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 22:21)

*35.2 mm* acumulados por aqui 

*32 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Continua a chover e com gotas bem grossas


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2015 às 22:24)

StormRic disse:


> O movimento geral é para sueste.



Então não vou ter direito a nada!


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 22:26)

As únicas descargas registadas (o IPMA nada tem):


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2015 às 22:33)

StormRic disse:


> As únicas descargas registadas (o IPMA nada tem):



Houve trovoada? 


Estou mesmo desligado da situação de hoje. Pensava que não passava de um dia de morrinha, e de facto por aqui não passou disso.


----------



## quimdabrita (2 Nov 2015 às 22:34)

Nogueira, Maia. Via facebook


----------



## ruka (2 Nov 2015 às 22:37)

19 mm no Porto(aeroporto) das 21 às 22h


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 22:38)

Um video que fiz e ilustra bem este início de noite por aqui ( ver em HD )



A chuva quase parou, apenas chuvisca neste momento, *36.8 mm* acumulados 

Soube que aqui na zona a água inundou uma garagem com uma altura de 20/25 cm no seu interior


----------



## qwerl (2 Nov 2015 às 22:41)

Depois de uma acalmia, apesar da chuva nunca ter parado, há 20 minutos que voltou a chover forte. Nâo estava à espera de um evento tão chuvoso 
Ovar leva *36mm. *Acredito que nesta zona já tenha superado os 40mm


----------



## manchester (2 Nov 2015 às 22:49)

Fotos tiradas do Facebook, da Rua Rodrgues de Freitas em Ermesinde junto à estação de comboios, bem perto de minha casa...situação por volta das 22 horas...


----------



## quimdabrita (2 Nov 2015 às 22:58)

Mais uma forte chuvada.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2015 às 23:06)

quimdabrita disse:


> Mais uma forte chuvada.



E eu aqui a seca  
Mandem algo cá para cima


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2015 às 23:10)

Boa noite.

Acabei de fazer a viagem entre Penafiel-Paredes-Paços de Ferreira (cidades...).
Apanhei zonas com chuva moderada e outras com chuva forte a muito forte.
São muitos os lençóis de água na estrada - cuidado!
O *acumulado* aqui está nos *24,4 mm*.
Pelo que vi há zonas a poucos km`s que terão tido chuva em muito maior quantidade.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tatual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## dj_teko (2 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

Viana castelo, algo se formou ai me parece ?!?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2015 às 23:26)

Caiu agora um pequeno aguaceiro! Vento fraco de S/SO


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2015 às 23:30)

dj_teko disse:


> Viana castelo, algo se formou ai me parece ?!?



Coisa pouca,apenas um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## dj_teko (2 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

Tinha uma mancha laranja mas entrou em terra e dissipou-se


----------



## Stinger (2 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

Muitos lençóis de agua , ja andei a divertir me neles xD


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2015 às 23:46)

Por cá um aguaceiro moderado mas curto passou o *acumulado* para os *26,4 mm*.
Situação mais calma, pelo que se vê no radar e satélite.
O vento está também calmo.
Mais chuva teremos nesta semana, mas certamente deverá ser mais calma, bem típica da nossa zona.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2015 às 23:47)

Porto (P.Rubras): talvez 25,0 mm em 60 minutos... (17,1 mm + 18,8 mm entre as 20h00 e as 22h00).

EDIT: Só para se ter um calculo, comparando com Portimão e Faro... a intensidade da precipitação esta noite no Porto (P. Rubras) deverá ter sido maior que ontem em Portimão (Aeródromo) e em Faro (Aeroporto).


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 23:53)

ruka disse:


> 19 mm no Porto(aeroporto) das 21 às 22h





Snifa disse:


> Um video que fiz e ilustra bem este início de noite por aqui ( ver em HD )



 espectáculo! Reparem no entanto que estava previsto pelo IPMA:



> *Continente*
> Previsão para 2ª feira, 2.novembro.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2015 às 00:11)

Mais um vídeo ( telemóvel ), que fiz junto à Sé do Porto pelas 21 horas de ontem, um pouco antes da trovoada e do pico da tempestade, mas já chovia bem ( ver hd )


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2015 às 00:14)

Chove agora com alguma intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2015 às 00:20)

Boas,
Noite bem molhada pelo Porto. Por volta das 20h15 conduzia e muito a custo via o caminho. Chuva muito forte pela baixa até cerca das 22h30. Agora já não chove. O acumulado aqui por Lordelo ficou pelos 24,1 mm até às 00h00.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2015 às 00:30)

Chove intensamente.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

Snifa disse:


> Mais um vídeo ( telemóvel ), que fiz junto à Sé do Porto



 muito bonito mesmo, cenário fílmico! 

As massas de células foram empurradas de Noroeste pela circulação do novo núcleo depressionário sobre a Galiza:
















Estou curioso de ver a análise das 00h.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Nov 2015 às 01:04)

Imagem do inicio da tarde! Vertente SE


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2015 às 09:38)

17 graus em VC e o cenário é este




Já não chove ha algum tempo mas está bastante escuro para sul.


----------



## HélderCosta (3 Nov 2015 às 15:15)

Necessitasse de Sol, está chuva já mete um pouco de nojo, principalmente quem tem de ir a pé para o trabalho.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2015 às 15:26)

HélderCosta disse:


> Necessitasse de Sol, está chuva já mete um pouco de nojo, principalmente quem tem de ir a pé para o trabalho.



Depende das perspetivas, eu vou e venho para o trabalho todos os dias a pé, faço no total cerca de 8,5 Km diáriamente, já apanhei boas chuvadas e algumas molhas ( mas nada que uma boa capa, botas e guarda-chuva  não ajudem a minimizar), curiosamente nunca fico doente, devo já ter alguma "imunidade". Prefiro ir e vir a pé para o trabalho com chuva e frio do que debaixo de um calor abrasador 

Até podia apanhar transportes, ou levar o carro, mas prefiro ir e vir a pé, não gasto gasolina, transportes, não estou sujeito ao trânsito e por conseguinte chego sempre a horas, faz bem à saúde, enfim só vantagens.


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2015 às 15:52)

Exactamente! Quem anda a pé tem que se apetrechar devidamente.
Chegada de Matosinhos a VC o dia apesar de cinzento manteve-se muito agradável com temperaturas na casa dos 20 graus e vento fraco. Caíram umas pingas pelas 11:00 mas coisa pouca.


----------



## HélderCosta (3 Nov 2015 às 16:02)

Snifa disse:


> Depende das perspetivas, eu vou e venho para o trabalho todos os dias a pé, faço no total cerca de 8,5 Km diáriamente, já apanhei boas chuvadas e algumas molhas ( mas nada que uma boa capa, botas e guarda-chuva  não ajudem a minimizar), curiosamente nunca fico doente, devo já ter alguma "imunidade". Prefiro ir e vir a pé para o trabalho com chuva e frio do que debaixo de um calor abrasador
> 
> Até podia apanhar transportes, ou levar o carro, mas prefiro ir e vir a pé, não gasto gasolina, transportes, não estou sujeito ao trânsito e por conseguinte chego sempre a horas, faz bem à saúde, enfim só vantagens.


Em relação ao calor isso também concordo!
Mas prefiro o frio e neve, ou simplesmente só frio


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2015 às 21:57)

Boa noite,

Por aqui céu apresenta-se nublado, estão *16ºC* , *83%* HR e o vento moderado de *SSE*.

Máxima de *17,2ºC* às 14:26h e mínima de *13,7ºC*
Valores de precipitação para os primeiros três dias de novembro  Estações ordenadas por latitude, a laranja as que estão off e cinzento sem valores :


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2015 às 22:00)

Boas,
Dia seco pelo Porto, um chuvisco ligeiro pelas 6 da manhã rendeu 0,25 mm. Céu encoberto e 16,8ºC neste momento.

Com bastante atraso, cá ficam algumas imagens dos bonitos céus do Porto no domingo à tarde:



Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E um time-lapse, sempre interessantes com_ lenticularis_:


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2015 às 23:09)

dj_teko disse:


> Viana castelo, algo se formou ai me parece ?!?



Sim, e parece estar a vir para aqui.


João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> Dia seco pelo Porto, um chuvisco ligeiro pelas 6 da manhã rendeu 0,25 mm. Céu encoberto e 16,8ºC neste momento.
> 
> Com bastante atraso, cá ficam algumas imagens dos bonitos céus do Porto no domingo à tarde:
> ...



Belos registos! 


Então o time lapse, cinco estrelas. É um tipo de nuvem que tenho vindo a apreciar muito ultimamente. São fantásticas, ainda por cima não se movem, ficam ali a posar para a foto. 

Também tenho reparado que aqui o nosso canto é um bom local para apreciar estas nuvens. Não sei com que frequência há no Centro e Sul mas pelo menos cá no Norte elas tem aparecido com alguma frequência.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2015 às 23:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sim, e parece estar a vir para aqui.
> 
> 
> Belos registos!
> ...


Obrigado Rui! 
É verdade, ficam ali quietinhas, quietinhas... portam-se muito bem! 
Também tenho reparado que aqui pelo noroeste se vêem com alguma frequência; grandes, pequenas, mais "gordas" e mais "magras". Não tenho memória de as ver no Ribatejo, mas lá está, nesses tempos não devia andar tanto com a cabeça nas nuvens. 

Penso que a topografia poderá ter alguma influência no seu aparecimento mais frequente aqui a norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2015 às 00:02)

Por aqui o vento está a aumentar de intensidade, sopra com rajadas moderadas.

A temperatura está a subir, atuais *16,8ºC* , pressão a descer.

Situação atual:






Rajada de* 45,1 Km/h* de Sul


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2015 às 00:26)

Já chove


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2015 às 00:32)

Por aqui também já cai qualquer coisita.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2015 às 01:17)

Esta frente traz alguma convectividade, como já esperava.


A ver a quem calha a sorte.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2015 às 01:21)

Aparentemente dirige-se para Aveiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 01:33)

Aveiro que se prepare para a bomba:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Nov 2015 às 02:29)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2015 às 06:49)

Bom dia,

muita chuva  com períodos fortes pelo Porto, por aqui sigo com *25 mm* acumulados e  subir 

14.5 ºc actuais, vento S 19 Km/h

*23.9 mm* no Isep:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2015 às 08:21)

Bela frente , sigo com *30.8 mm *aumulados 

No Isep : *32 mm* 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html

Continua a chover


----------



## james (4 Nov 2015 às 09:36)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui,  está a cair chuva fraca, sem grande acumulado, penso eu... 

Mais uma frente de fraca atividade... 

O tempo está abafado,  devido a elevada HR.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2015 às 10:56)

Bom dia

Nova frente com muita chuva:






E mais esta:





Mas para norte do Cávado ainda escasso, pouco habitual para esta região:









Joaopaulo disse:


> Valores de precipitação para os primeiros três dias de novembro



 enquadram-se bem nos registos oficiais e confirmam como tem chovido pouco na área mais a norte da região.
Notável o evento na área litoral do Douro.



João Pedro disse:


> Com bastante atraso, cá ficam algumas imagens dos bonitos céus do Porto no domingo à tarde:




 Lindo! Time-lapse espectáculo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2015 às 11:58)

Boas,
Por aqui vai chovendo de forma fraca,  por vezes mais consistente, o acumulado está nos *24,4mm ; * Francelos leva *23,7mm*

Durante a madrugada o vento soprou moderado com rajadas fortes, máxima de *69,2 km/h* e *58,7km/h *em Francelos.

Atuais *15,6ºC* e *97%* HR com vento de Sul.



james disse:


> Por aqui,  está a cair chuva fraca, sem grande acumulado, penso eu...
> Mais uma frente de fraca atividade...





StormRic disse:


> enquadram-se bem nos registos oficiais e confirmam como tem chovido pouco na área mais a norte da região.
> Notável o evento na área litoral do Douro.



Acumulado no extremo norte comparativamente com regiões mais a sul é bastante reduzido :


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2015 às 12:45)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tivemos chuva, por vezes moderada.
O acumulado é de *29,5 mm*.
O vento soprou moderado de SSO (agora fraco).

*Tatual: 15,4ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2015 às 13:04)

Chuvada neste momento


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2015 às 13:16)

Boa carga de água que passou 

O acumulado está nos *32.4 mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2015 às 14:27)

Aqui por Barcelos vai chovendo por períodos, por vezes com intensidade.


----------



## qwerl (4 Nov 2015 às 14:36)

Boas
Noite bastante chuvosa e ventosa, sem dúvida acima das espectativas. Uma estação perto de mim registou *36,1mm *até agora. Parece que tive a "sorte" de levar com aquela bomba de madrugada 
Ovar já leva *74,5mm* neste mês. Sem dúvida um início de mês bem molhado 
Por agora céu encoberto. Há bocado caiu um aguaceiro que por curtos momentos foi forte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2015 às 14:58)

Muito escuro, aguaceiro em aproximação de SSW


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2015 às 19:42)

Boa noite.

O dia já foi bastante mais calmo, com precipitação fraca (períodos de chuva) e com vento também fraco, agora pela tarde de SE\SSE.
O *acumulado* é de *30,5 mm*.
Não nos vamos livrar da precipitação até 6ª feira. Vamos continuar sob o regime de chuva\aguaceiros até lá.

*É a humidade...É só humidade! É da humidade. 
**
Tatual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## HélderCosta (4 Nov 2015 às 21:20)

Duvido muito que caia alguma chuva a partir de amanhã. No máximo dos máximos chuvisco e nevoeiros...
Vamos ter uma temporada com um Sol bem agradável.
Se bem que acho estranho o meu telemóvel para domingo marcar chuva, mas o tempo é incerto e muda todo


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2015 às 21:49)

Boas,

por aqui *32.8 mm* acumulados 

Neste momento 15.4 ºc , Vento SSE 11 Km/h e 96 % de HR.

Pelo radar há mais chuva a caminho para as próximas horas


----------



## Névoa (4 Nov 2015 às 22:27)

Muitos acidentes de trânsito hoje por Matosinhos, vi alguns carros quase desfeitos mas acho que felizmente nada de muito grave. Vi também sinais de trânsito varridos pelo vento, e hoje em alguns momentos a chuva foi torrencial.

Aqui dentro de casa a temperatura baixou para 19,8C, a marca mais fresca da estação até agora. O inverno está à porta, e parece que o S. Martinho já perdeu alguma força de acordo com as previsões de hoje.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Nov 2015 às 04:25)

Chove bem


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2015 às 06:53)

Bom dia,

*7.4 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada 

Neste momento 15.6 ºc , Vento SSE: 8 Km/ e 98 % de HR.

De momento não chove, mas olhando ao radar não deve tardar muito


----------



## james (5 Nov 2015 às 07:17)

Bom dia,

Chove bem por cá.

E muito vento também!


----------



## james (5 Nov 2015 às 07:52)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## james (5 Nov 2015 às 07:56)

Mas que dilúvio!!! ￼


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2015 às 09:47)

Bom dia.

Temos uma manhã muito cinzenta, com céu encoberto, vento fraco e chuva fraca a moderada.
De madrugada a chuva foi sempre fraca.
*O acumulado é de 13,7 mm.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Nov 2015 às 11:49)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia de chuva, cai certinha com  vento a acompanhar. Até ao momento *7,6mm* e *7,1mm* em Francelos

Tempo fechado com* 16,6ºC* e* 99% *de humidade. Vento a *23km/h* de SSW

Acumulados até ontem, dia 4:






Reparei agora numa nova estação perto de Guimarães 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGAGU4


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2015 às 17:04)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a chuva vai caindo, agora de forma intermitente e apenas chuviscos ou "morrinha, miúdinha, molha-tolos", como queiram. 
*O acumulado é de 18,0 mm*.


----------



## qwerl (5 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

Boas
Mais um dia bem molhado, principalmente durante a madrugada e manhã. Uma estação aqui perto registou *20,1mm*. Sem dúvida uma semana bem chuvosa, mas com chuva bem distribuída ao longo do tempo 
Por agora céu muito nublado. Não chove


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2015 às 21:35)

Boas,
Alguma chuva pela manhã rendeu 5,1 mm aqui pelo Porto atlântico. Ontem rendeu bastante mais, 22,1 mm.
O céu apresenta-se bastante nublado, embora com abertas para oeste. Estão 17,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2015 às 21:55)

Boa noite.

A chuva fraca/chuvisco manteve-se agora pela noite.
*O acumulado subiu para 19,0 mm.*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2015 às 23:56)

Vim agora da zona do Porto.
A precipitação até chegar aqui à zona de Paços de Ferreira foi intermitente, tipo chuvisco. Aqui em Paços de Ferreira é fraca mas persistente.
O *acumulado* vai subindo muito lentamente: agora está nos *21,1 mm*. Ou seja: mais um dia húmido e até pluvioso.
O acumulado do mês está agora nos *83,3 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco (ocasionalmente moderado) de SSO.

*Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 96%
*​Bom sono...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2015 às 19:43)

Boa noite,

Dia praticamente seco pelo Porto. Em duas ocasiões, logo ao início da madrugada e pelas 10h30 da manhã, alguma precipitação reuniu 1,78 mm. Dia relativamente quente com 22,6ºC de máxima. Neste momento céu quase descoberto e, ainda, 18,3ºC.


----------



## Névoa (7 Nov 2015 às 09:56)

Dia de céu muito azul e sol que promete algum calor à tarde. S. Martinho em pleno vigor, talvez não tão forte como as primeiras previsões, mas longe de estar pálido.

Bons dias para lavar e secar a roupa mais pesada para o inverno qie se avizinha, e para a gatinha estar ao sol!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2015 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

Manhã plena de sol pelo Porto. Pelas 8h00 fui fazer uma caminhada até ao Atlântico; estavam 15,9ºC e soprava uma brisa relativamente fresca. Duas horas, e 10 km, depois, a minha temperatura e a ambiente estavam bem mais altas!   Neste momento já está nos 21,1ºC. Belo dia para passear!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2015 às 14:59)

Boas,

Por aqui céu limpo, mínima foi de *14,5ºC* pelas 8h da manhã. 

A tarde segue relativamente quente, atuais *23,8ºC* com *67%* de humidade, humidex *29,2ºC* .  Vento fraco de Leste / ENE.

Acumulados no litoral norte até ontem , dia 6:


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2015 às 16:42)

Boas,

belo dia de sol este com temperaturas bem agradáveis. A EMA de Merelim às 15H registava 25,9ºC. 


Lá fora reina o som dos cortadores de relva e até motoserras, tudo a aproveitar um bom dia quente e seco para fazer várias tarefas domésticas.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2015 às 20:07)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente pelo Porto com céus completamente limpos. 25,9ºC de máxima. 19,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 22:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados no litoral norte até ontem , dia 6:



 bom trabalho!

É uma estreita faixa litoral de Aveiro até um pouco a norte do Porto, além de uma zona restrita mais interior, Paços de Ferreira, que recebeu os maiores acumulados. Notáveis os valores da zona de Aveiro/Ovar.


----------



## cookie (8 Nov 2015 às 07:36)

Ontem arrisco a dizer que foi um belíssimo dia de verão. Vento praticamente inexistente, o carro chegou aos 31 graus, a estação marcou 26. Ao final do dia (19:00) na senhora da hora estavam 21 graus. Para mim incrivel essa temperatura a essa hora nesta época do ano.
De momento em VC céu limpo e 17 graus.


----------



## Névoa (8 Nov 2015 às 07:39)

Hoje acordei com bastante frio, apesar do ariol registar 20,6C na sala. Ontem, já a contar com a inversão térmica que ocorreria ao amanhecer, fiquei a pensar se aquele cheiro voltaria a verificar-se. E lá está, pelas 7:00 senti aquele aroma de fornada de  bolachinhas de ácido sulfúrico e amónia  assadas, e queimadas, no inferno. Não era um cheiro muito forte (tenho as janelas fechadas de qualquer forma) mas notava-se perfeitamente, agora ainda há mas está a desaparecer. Mistério solucionado, deve ser mesmo a inversão térmica que força que a poluição venha para baixo.

S. Gens registou ontem 27,1C às 15:00, ainda não sei da máxima total. Acabou por se constatar a previsão de maior calor, vamos é ver quanto tempo isso dura, agora.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 01:24)

Névoa disse:


> aroma de fornada de bolachinhas de ácido sulfúrico e amónia assadas, e queimadas, no inferno.



 isso não é nada saudável! Há certamente uma qualquer unidade fabril que está sem filtros instalados como deve ser.

Curiosamente este domingo a máxima de S.Gens terá ocorrido durante a manhã. O maior valor horário foi de 22,8ºC às 11:00. E há horas atrás a temperatura já tinha descido ao valor mais baixo dos últimos 4 dias, 13,9ºC.


----------



## Névoa (9 Nov 2015 às 03:00)

StormRic disse:


> isso não é nada saudável! Há certamente uma qualquer unidade fabril que está sem filtros instalados como deve ser.
> 
> Curiosamente este domingo a máxima de S.Gens terá ocorrido durante a manhã. O maior valor horário foi de 22,8ºC às 11:00. E há horas atrás a temperatura já tinha descido ao valor mais baixo dos últimos 4 dias, 13,9ºC.


No domingo, de facto, o calor fez-se sentir no final da manhã, mas não foi um dia quente. À noite tive o A/C ligado durante algumas horas, pois sentia-se frio dentro de casa, embora o auriol registasse 21C. Como consequência disso, agora a casa ficou um forno, é difícil regular o calor que se pretende de um A/C.

Há uma fábrica ao lado do Mar Shopping que, no sábado, cheguei a comentar do traço deixado pela sua fumaça a invadir Leça, Leixões, e não digo nada se não chegar até aqui. Agora, se chega até a baixa do Porto, isso não sei. E também há a zona industrial do Porto, em Viso, perto daqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2015 às 10:12)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu pouco nublado (pequena franja de nuvens altas).
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.
Uma nota para a *pressão atmosférica*: *1035 hPa*!
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *22,4ºC*.

*Tatual: 16,6ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2015 às 11:26)

Boas,

Amanhecer com alguma neblina, mínima desceu aos *12,3ºC* com 94% de humidade.

Temperatura vai subindo atuais *17,4ºC* e vento de ENE a *8km/h*

Forte anticiclone instalado na Península Ibérica,  pressão atual *1031,7hPa*






Esta situação atmosférica é propícia a formação de nevoeiros nos vales , Imagem satélite das 8:40h


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 18:42)

Estão aqui as máximas de Novembro de 1931 a 2010, apenas com a falta dos anos 1961-70.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/normais-climatologicas.7197/page-3#post-521901


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 19:00)

Névoa disse:


> S. Gens registou ontem *27,1C* às 15:00



Este valor, se fôr validado, é excepcional. De 1931 a 1960, por exemplo, registos disponíveis por enquanto, S.Gens teve uma máxima absoluta para Novembro de 25,0ºC.


----------



## Névoa (9 Nov 2015 às 19:35)

StormRic disse:


> Este valor, se fôr validado, é excepcional. De 1931 a 1960, por exemplo, registos disponíveis por enquanto, S.Gens teve uma máxima absoluta para Novembro de 25,0ºC.


Não sei se tem a ver, mas no Domingo procurei várias vezes no mapa do ipma pelos valores de máxima e mínima de sábado, mas só encontrei no mapa algumas estações, e nenhuma delas a norte do país. Não sei o que se passou, mas cheguei a pensar se estas estações ausentes podiam não ter sido validadas, ou se foi algo do novo browser que estou a usar, ou se ainda terá acontecido outra coisa qualquer.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 20:02)

Névoa disse:


> Não sei se tem a ver, mas no Domingo procurei várias vezes no mapa do ipma pelos valores de máxima e mínima de sábado, mas só encontrei no mapa algumas estações, e nenhuma delas a norte do país. Não sei o que se passou, mas cheguei a pensar se estas estações ausentes podiam não ter sido validadas, ou se foi algo do novo browser que estou a usar, ou se ainda terá acontecido outra coisa qualquer.



É um lapso de funcionamento do sistema automático de construção da página dos resumos diários do IPMA, infelizmente demasiado frequente e inexplicado.


----------



## james (9 Nov 2015 às 21:29)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia ameno, agora está a arrefecer bem,  com uma Tatual de 12 graus centígrados.


----------



## james (10 Nov 2015 às 09:13)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer frio por aqui,  a esta hora ainda estão  apenas 11 graus centígrados.


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2015 às 09:14)

Névoa disse:


> No domingo, de facto, o calor fez-se sentir no final da manhã, mas não foi um dia quente. À noite tive o A/C ligado durante algumas horas, pois sentia-se frio dentro de casa, embora o auriol registasse 21C. Como consequência disso, agora a casa ficou um forno, é difícil regular o calor que se pretende de um A/C.
> 
> Há uma fábrica ao lado do Mar Shopping que, no sábado, cheguei a comentar do traço deixado pela sua fumaça a invadir Leça, Leixões, e não digo nada se não chegar até aqui. Agora, se chega até a baixa do Porto, isso não sei. E também há a zona industrial do Porto, em Viso, perto daqui.


Essa fabrica é uma serração de madeiras (a antiga jomar). Por vezes sente-se um cheiro químico mas acho que se deve à Petrogal ou aos reservatórios que se encontram em Matosinhos bem perto da Senhora da Hora não será? Desde miúda que me lembro que de vez em quando sentia-se um cheiro químico mas não era frequente isso acontecer. 

Ontem VC acordou com 15 graus e o dia foi solarengo e ameno. De momento cenário identico com 14 graus.


----------



## Névoa (10 Nov 2015 às 09:48)

cookie disse:


> Essa fabrica é uma serração de madeiras (a antiga jomar). Por vezes sente-se um cheiro químico mas acho que se deve à Petrogal ou aos reservatórios que se encontram em Matosinhos bem perto da Senhora da Hora não será? Desde miúda que me lembro que de vez em quando sentia-se um cheiro químico mas não era frequente isso acontecer.
> 
> Ontem VC acordou com 15 graus e o dia foi solarengo e ameno. De momento cenário identico com 14 graus.



Eu queria mesmo saber isso, andei a pesquisar na internet mas não encontrei nada. Sim, aquilo parece ser uma madeireira, mas expele miito fumo mesmo. Tenho notado que em certos dias, à beira da serração, sente-se mais cheiro que em outros, embora geralmente o cheiro não seja muito agressivo, não obstante a quantidade de fumaça.
Mas então sabe do cheiro químico que falo, às vezes parece vir ou estar em Leixões, são lá os depósitos da petrogal?


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2015 às 19:49)

Boas,
Mais um dia bastante solarengo e quente pelo Porto, com uma máxima de 22ºC. As noites já começam a arrefecer alguma coisa, neste momento estão 16,4ºC e a mínima foi de 13,6ºC. O chão está todo molhado devido à humidade que está nos 100%. Pelas 6h30 da manhã, aparentemente, choveu e acumulou 0,25 mm. As imagens de radar, no entanto, não registam nada.  Alguém deu por isso? Ou será mesmo problema do pluviómetro?


----------



## qwerl (10 Nov 2015 às 20:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> Mais um dia bastante solarengo e quente pelo Porto, com uma máxima de 22ºC. As noites já começam a arrefecer alguma coisa, neste momento estão 16,4ºC e a mínima foi de 13,6ºC. O chão está todo molhado devido à humidade que está nos 100%. Pelas 6h30 da manhã, aparentemente, choveu e acumulou 0,25 mm. As imagens de radar, no entanto, não registam nada.  Alguém deu por isso? Ou será mesmo problema do pluviómetro?



Talvez tenha sido orvalho, por aqui o chão também estava molhado. Não pode ter sido chuva pois não havia condições para chover.
Por aqui atuais *13,8ºC*. A mínima foi de *11,5ºC *


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 23:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Pelas 6h30 da manhã, aparentemente, choveu e acumulou 0,25 mm



Muitas estações IPMA têm registado precipitação durante estes dias, é mesmo um "enxame" de valores horários 0,1 mm durante a madrugada e às primeiras horas da manhã, um pouco por todo o território. Deve-se à humidade elevada e à sua deposição como orvalho matinal, tal como observaste. O nevoeiro produz idêntico efeito, é a chamada "precipitação oculta".


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2015 às 23:15)

Névoa disse:


> Eu queria mesmo saber isso, andei a pesquisar na internet mas não encontrei nada. Sim, aquilo parece ser uma madeireira, mas expele miito fumo mesmo. Tenho notado que em certos dias, à beira da serração, sente-se mais cheiro que em outros, embora geralmente o cheiro não seja muito agressivo, não obstante a quantidade de fumaça.
> Mas então sabe do cheiro químico que falo, às vezes parece vir ou estar em Leixões, são lá os depósitos da petrogal?


Sim ha depósitos no porto de Leixões, ha outros perto do cemitério de Matosinhos, outros perto do parque da cidade e claro, os da Petrogal em Perafita. Ha uns quantos na zona. 
Quanto ao fumo da antiga jomar, será apenas da queima de serrins???


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2015 às 23:22)

Ha inclusive um pipeline do porto até à petrogal e ha uns largos anos ouvd um zumzum de um pescador que teria ficado queimado por estar a pescar na zona da Petrogal.
Na altura achei durreal e Eis o que aconteceu  (fonte: Sapo notícias)
1998

 14 de outubro

 Um morto e um ferido grave foi o resultado de uma explosão na praia junto à refinaria. As vítimas, que seriam pescadores, foram atingidas pela combustão de produtos voláteis saídos do petróleo bruto que se misturaram com águas pluviais. A Inspeção Geral do Ambiente viria a concluir ter havido atuação negligente da Petrogal. Para o mar teriam sido despejados cerca de cerca 15 metros cúbicos de petróleo.

Desculpem o off topic


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2015 às 23:26)

Agora mesmo nota-se alguma neblina no horizonte. Vai "chover" outra vez durante a madrugada, está visto!


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 23:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Agora mesmo nota-se alguma neblina no horizonte. Vai "chover" outra vez durante a madrugada, está visto!



Hoje foi realmente o dia em que mais estações registaram, vê nesta mensagem:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-24#post-522121


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Nov 2015 às 23:55)

Boas,

Mais um dia de muito sol, mínima desceu aos *12,6ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol.  Máxima de *20,8ºC *ás 12:30h.

Noite de céu estrelado e alguma neblina sobre o douro, por aqui estão *14,6ºC* com *89% *de humidade. Vento leste *14,5km/h* e rajadas de* 22,5km/h*, a aumentar de intensidade, o costume...nada de inversões portanto.  

O orvalho presente na madrugada dos últimos dias, tem tido efeito nos acumulados, principalmente quando se trata dos pluviômetros a Davis :






Ao fim da tarde, já depois do poente


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 01:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> mínima desceu aos *12,6ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol. Máxima de *20,8ºC *ás 12:30h





Joaopaulo disse:


> Ao fim da tarde, já depois do poente



Essa máxima precoce parece-me antecipar uma descida de temperatura a notar-se nesta madrugada.

A foto está linda e mostra bem o conteúdo de humidade nessa neblina.


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2015 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

início de dia fresco com 10.8ºc actuais ( mínima até ao momento ) 97 % de HR , vento fraco de NE.

Alguns bancos de neblina presentes.


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2015 às 08:16)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu limpo por Matosinhos, com 14,6º e vento fraco.


----------



## Névoa (11 Nov 2015 às 08:32)

cookie disse:


> Sim ha depósitos no porto de Leixõeshttp://www.madeiratotal.com.br/noticia.php?id=10531&volta=noticias.php?cat=29, ha outros perto do cemitério



Encontrei um artigo brasileiro que fala um pouco sobre isso:

www.madeiratotal.com.br/noticia.php?id=10531&volta=noticias.php?cat=29

De resto, dia com início frio.


----------



## qwerl (11 Nov 2015 às 14:27)

Boas
Por aqui mais um dia solarengo e semelhante aos anteriores, apesar de um pouco mais fresco. As mínimas têm vindo a baixar gradualmente, a mínima de hoje foi *10,6ºC*. Atualmente esão *19,2ºC* e alguma nebulosidade alta a entrar.


----------



## james (11 Nov 2015 às 23:05)

Boa noite, 

Mais uma noite fria, Tatual já nos 10 graus centígrados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2015 às 23:24)

Boas,

Temperaturas a descer, a mínima foi de *11,2ºC* e máxima não passou dos *19,3ºC* a humidade desceu aos 73% nessa altura.

Neste momento muita neblina no ar e carros carregados de orvalho, sigo com *12,9ºC* e *94%HR*. Vento de ENE a *13km/h*

Poente de hoje


----------



## qwerl (11 Nov 2015 às 23:34)

Boa noite 
Por aqui cenário semelhante. Alguma neblina e orvalho, temperatura a descer, neste momento *12,3ºC*.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2015 às 00:58)

Boa noite! Temperatura atual de 12.7ºC. Calmaria N/NE


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Nov 2015 às 03:02)

Nevoeiro cerrado neste momento por aqui.


Noite fria esta.


----------



## james (12 Nov 2015 às 03:15)

Muito frio por aqui também, sigo com 8 graus.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2015 às 06:48)

Bom dia, 

manhã fresca e com nevoeiro muito fechado.

Mínima de *9.3 ºc*.

Actual 9.5ºc, 98% de HR , vento E 3 km/h.


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2015 às 08:14)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> manhã fresca e com nevoeiro muito fechado.
> 
> Bom dia. Por Matosinhos muito pouco nevoeiro, o sol já brilha e 12,8º.


----------



## Névoa (12 Nov 2015 às 09:17)

No resumo horário, mínima de 10,4C às 8:00 em S. Gens. Estes dias de anticiclone são perigosos à saúde devido à diferença de temperatura entre dia e noite, mas o A/C tem ajudado bastante neste sentido aqui em casa. Para o verão já é muito bom, mas para o frio é imperdível mesmo. Recomendo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2015 às 11:21)

Boas,

Mínima de *9,2ºC* ao nascer do sol, que foi disfarçado pelo nevoeiro praticamente cerrado.

O vento Leste esteve moderado tornando o ambiente ainda mais fresco, a temperatura aparente desceu aos 5,5ºC 







Agora o sol brilha , algumas nuvens altas estão *14,2ºC* e *90%* de humidade

Imagem satélite às 8:45h, visível o nevoeiro sobre o Douro e Tâmega


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 18:32)

Névoa disse:


> No resumo horário, mínima de 10,4C às 8:00 em S. Gens. Estes dias de anticiclone são perigosos à saúde devido à diferença de temperatura entre dia e noite, mas o A/C tem ajudado bastante neste sentido aqui em casa. Para o verão já é muito bom, mas para o frio é imperdível mesmo. Recomendo!



Especialmente devido à humidade muito elevada, insalubre acima dos 70%.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2015 às 21:15)

Boa noite,

Dia bem mais fresco hoje, encoberto por nuvens altas. A estação de Lordelo está "out". A de Nevogilde, mais próxima do mar, registou uma mínima de 11,1ºC e 14,4ºC neste momento. Mais uma vez, o anoitecer trouxe muita humidade que molhou completamente o chão. Em suma, um ambiente bastante outonal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2015 às 21:25)

Boas,

Por aqui mais uma tarde de sol com alguma nebulosidade alta , a máxima foi de *18,5ºC* perto das 13h.

Agora *13,8ºC* e *91%* de humidade, mais fresco e húmido que ontem à mesma hora. O vento sopra fraco de Nordeste.

Poente de segunda-feira, dia 9


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 21:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de segunda-feira, dia 9



 essa série de fotos do dia 9 está lindíssima! Nesta nota-se um ligeiro pilar solar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2015 às 22:14)

StormRic disse:


> essa série de fotos do dia 9 está lindíssima! Nesta nota-se um ligeiro pilar solar.



Obrigado  O pilar solar também me pareceu estar lá, embora muito tímido.

Deixo aqui mais uma, o sol pendurado nas cordas da guitarra..




Continua a arrefecer, neste momento *11,9ºC* e vento fresco de ENE a 12km/h


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 22:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui mais uma, o sol pendurado nas cordas da guitarra..



 Perfeito! Ou na pauta, a nota deve ser um "sol"...


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2015 às 07:11)

Bom dia, 

mais um início de dia fresco, mínima de *9.2 ºc.*

Neste momento 9.6ºc, 97% de HR, vento fraco de NNE.

Hoje sem nevoeiro mas com alguns bancos de neblina densa.


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2015 às 08:10)

Bom dia. Estão 12,6º por Matosinhos, vento fraco, alguma névoa.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2015 às 10:21)

Bom dia.

Os dias começam a apresentar características mais outonais.
As noites já são bastante frescas, ainda que os dias sejam agradáveis, mesmo que lentamente a arrefecerem.
O dia de hoje apresenta-se com céu limpo, mas aqui a 2\3 km, em zonas de vale, o nevoeiro é bastante marcado, com solos\pisos muito húmidos.
O vento sopra calmo de NNO.

*Tmín: 7,8ºC

Tatual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## HélderCosta (13 Nov 2015 às 14:07)

Adoro este Sol de Inverno 
Temp. 18ºC


----------



## james (13 Nov 2015 às 14:42)

HélderCosta disse:


> Adoro este Sol de Inverno
> Temp. 18ºC




E sol de Outono, não é de inverno.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Nov 2015 às 16:46)

Boas.

Mais um dia solarengo e com temperatura agradável. A EMA às 15H marcava 22,3ºC.

-------------

off topic:

Alguém viu/ouviu os dois caças que passaram há meia hora por Braga mesmo muito baixos? Fizeram um rasante ao aeródromo mesmo aqui ao lado. Que barulheira incrível, quase me rebantava os tímpanos. 

Já é a segunda vez que passam aqui num período de poucos meses.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Nov 2015 às 17:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Mais um dia solarengo e com temperatura agradável. A EMA às 15H marcava 22,3ºC.
> 
> ...




Eu estava a sair de Barcelos e ouvi o barulho, que foi mais alto que o normal, mas pensei que eram aviões como é o normal passarem por aqui e nem olhei.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2015 às 22:12)

Boas noites,

Dia muito agradável pelo Porto com uma máxima de 20,1ºC aqui por Lordelo. Mínima de 11,8ºC em Nevogilde.
Neste momento 15,9ºC, muita humidade e alguma neblina no horizonte. As ruas estão, de novo, todas molhadas.


----------



## HélderCosta (13 Nov 2015 às 23:51)

james disse:


> E sol de Outono, não é de inverno.


Sim tens razão, foi só uma pequena forma de expressar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2015 às 01:22)

Boa noite,

Vendaval de Leste / Nordeste lá fora, sopra a 24,1km/h com rajadas moderadas.

Neste momento sigo com *15,4ºC* e *77%* de humidade.

Ontem mínima de* 8,9ºC* e máxima de *19,7ºC*


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2015 às 20:04)

Pela primeira vez a usar uma máquina fotográfica e estava a tentar fotografar o céu noturno.

Esta foi a melhor. Desculpem o estar tremida e entre outras coisas mas é a primeira vez.
Vê-se Andrômeda perto do centro em baixo.



Night sky by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2015 às 00:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Esta foi a melhor. Desculpem o estar tremida e entre outras coisas mas é a primeira vez.
> Vê-se Andrômeda perto do centro em baixo.



Ficou muito boa, houve só um pequeno salto de posição (inicial ou final), apenas visível nos objectos mais brilhantes. O ISO portou-se muito bem, ruído muito tolerável para os 3200. O céu está com uma boa transparência portanto, provavelmente consequência da localização da crista anticiclónica precisamente por cima do local:


----------



## james (15 Nov 2015 às 01:20)

Boa noite, 

Mais uma noite fria,  Tatual de 9 graus centígrados.


----------



## qwerl (15 Nov 2015 às 11:05)

Boas
As noites aos poucos estão a começar a ficar frias. Hoje o meu sensor da varanda registou *8,4º *de mínima


----------



## james (15 Nov 2015 às 20:00)

Boa noite, 

Muito frio já a esta hora,  sigo com 10 graus!


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2015 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

Por aqui mínima de *9.1 ºc* e máxima *19.5 ºc* 

Neste momento vai arrefecendo bastante rápido com 11.5 ºc, vento fraco ou nulo e 89 % de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2015 às 21:39)

Boa noite,
13,3ºC por aqui com céu limpo.
Máxima de 20,5ºC e mínima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## qwerl (15 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

Boa noite
Mínima de *8,4ºC* como já disse. Máxima de *19,5ºC*
Por agora atuais* 11,5ºC*, mais frio que ontem à mesma hora


----------



## james (15 Nov 2015 às 23:26)

Temperatura continua a descer,  já nos 8 graus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2015 às 23:44)

Boas,

mais um noite de céu limpo e fria por aqui. EMA com 9,5ºC às 22H.


--------------



guimeixen disse:


> Pela primeira vez a usar uma máquina fotográfica e estava a tentar fotografar o céu noturno.
> 
> Esta foi a melhor. Desculpem o estar tremida e entre outras coisas mas é a primeira vez.
> Vê-se Andrômeda perto do centro em baixo.
> ...



Ficou bem interessante. E o céu não têm estado nada de especial ultimamente. Numa noite seca e ventosa é quando se encontram as melhores condições para fotografá-lo. Nesta altura do ano dificilmente se arranja uma noite dessas sem ter de enfrentar o frio, mas vale sempre a pena. E já agora bela máquina, não sei se é ou não tua mas se for o caso boa aquisição. 

Também tirei uma em Agosto, noite em que o céu até estava bem escuro. Era possível ver tenuemente a via láctea, que depois da edição consegui destacá-la ainda mais.

Deixo em spoiler para não fugir muito ao tópico.



Spoiler


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2015 às 06:54)

Bom dia,

mínima de* 7.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 7.8ºc  vento fraco, de NE, 98 % de HR.

Alguns bancos densos de neblina.


----------



## Veterano (16 Nov 2015 às 08:00)

Bom dia. Estão 11,4º em Matosinhos, sobre o mar algum nevoeiro...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Nov 2015 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Manhã fria com nevoeiro em algumas zonas, mínima de* 7,6ºC* às 7:46h. A temperatura aparente desceu aos* 3,9ºC* às 6:26h 

Agora sigo com *8,1ºC* e vento de ENE a *16,1 km/h*

Foto que tirei ao amanhecer, nevoeiro que estava sobre Douro foi empurrado pela corrente de leste:


----------



## cookie (16 Nov 2015 às 08:56)

Manhã encoberta e com 9graus por vc com 98%HR. Já cheira a inverno...


----------



## Névoa (16 Nov 2015 às 09:07)

S. Gens assinalou no seu resumo horário uma mínima relativa de 9,1C às 8:00. Há pouco ainda se via um sol pálido, agora nem isso.

EDit: assim que escrevi isto o sol voltou, para me obrigar a editar o post.


----------



## james (16 Nov 2015 às 09:57)

Bom dia,
Inicio de semana frio e nublado, com uma temperatura de apenas 10 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2015 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

O céu começou por se apresentar encoberto ao início da manhã, para lentamente começar a deixar o sol aparecer.
Neste momento o sol brilha num céu parcialmente nublado - mais para N e quase limpo para S e E.
O vento vai soprando fraco, ente NNO e NNE.
As noite tem sido frescas e húmidas e os dias bem agradáveis.

*Tmín: 5,7ºC

Tatual: 13,9ºC
Hr: 86%
*​Boa semana...


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2015 às 14:00)

Muita nebulosidade e nevoeiro persistente a Este de Espinho.


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2015 às 14:18)

Em Braga dia nublado com algumas abertas e com temperaturas mais baixas comparativamente aos últimos dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2015 às 14:40)

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, apesar de boas abertas na sua metade sul.
O vento mantém-se fraco.

Hoje de facto está bem mais fresco de dia em comparação com dias anteriores. A Tshirt troquei-a, ao início da tarde, por uma camisa mais prazenteira...andava mal na fotografia pois via toda a gente de manga comprida ou então com 2 peças de roupa...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2015 às 19:42)

Boa noite. 

O céu apresenta-se agora limpo e o vento é inexistente. O AA volta a estender a sua acção ao nosso recanto.
O dia foi bem mais fresco hoje, bem mais outonal do que tem sido habitual. E a tendência é manter-se este padrão pelo menos até à próxima semana.

*Tmáx: 16,8ºC

Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2015 às 19:42)

Boas,
Dia bem mais frescote hoje. A mínima ainda conseguiu descer aos 9,2ºC por aqui. A máxima não passou dos 18,4ºC. Neste momento 13,6ºC.
Durante a tarde ainda apareceram algumas formações nebulosas interessantes no horizonte mas não deu em nada.


----------



## qwerl (16 Nov 2015 às 21:00)

Boas
Mínima de *9,0ºC**. *O vento apareceu durante a noite e estragou a mínima
Neste momento estão * 11,7ºC. *Se o vento não aparecer acho que vou ter uma bela mínima


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2015 às 21:58)

Boas,

Por aqui a mínima ficou nos *7.6 ºc* tendo a máxima sido de *18.1 ºc *

Neste momento já arrefece bem com 10.4 ºc , vento SE 2 Km/h, 95% de HR.


----------



## cookie (17 Nov 2015 às 00:24)

Foto do luscofusco em VC


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Nov 2015 às 07:02)

Bom dia,

Mais um amanhecer frio com alguma névoa.

Atuais *7,4ºC* com *97% *de humidade, o vento sopra de ENE a *16km/h*
Temperatura aparente* 3,8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2015 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

Por cá o dia começa com nevoeiro, com cerca de 100 metros de visibilidade.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: 5,9ºC (às 00.04h)

Tatual: 7,8ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Veterano (17 Nov 2015 às 08:18)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca, com 10,2º, alguma neblina e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia, 

início de dia frio com mínima de *7.5 ºc *

Neste momento alguma nebulosidade alta e 9.2 ºc .


----------



## cookie (17 Nov 2015 às 12:31)

Por vc de manhã estavam 11 graus. De momento céu cinzento com 14,5graus e HR 96%.


----------



## cookie (17 Nov 2015 às 14:23)

E repentinamente aquela sensação de frio desapareceu. A temperatura subiu 2 graus.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Nov 2015 às 14:26)

No norte do país, e também em partes do centro, as temperaturas máximas previstas para hoje não serão atingidas, muito por culpa da permanente nebulosidade baixa (no litoral) conjugada com nevoeiro persistente (no interior), que está a impedir um maior aquecimento diurno.

Exemplo disso é a cidade de Braga, com uma máxima prevista para hoje de 19º, mas que deve ficar apenas pelos 14º/15º.

Face ao contraste com os dias anteriores, a sensação de desconforto térmico é hoje notória, apesar da ausência de vento, elemento este que tem primado pela sua ausência na última semana.

Uma excelente tarde para todos.


----------



## james (17 Nov 2015 às 15:18)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui,  o céu está muito nublado. 

Tatual: 15 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Nov 2015 às 20:43)

Boas,
Por aqui mínima fria de *7,3ºC* às 7:07h da manhã.  O resto do dia também foi fresco com céu nublado, apenas *14,6ºC* de máxima, humidade variou entre aos 82 e 97%.

Neste momento *13,7ºC* e vento de ENE a *10km/h*. Foto tirada minutos antes do nascer do sol





Aproveito também para deixar os valores de acumulados até ao momento :


----------



## qwerl (17 Nov 2015 às 22:41)

Boa noite
Mínima de *9,1ºC*. O tempo esteve encoberto quase o dia todo.
Neste momento por aqui estão *15,7ºC*, a contrastar com os *13,8ºC *de Ovar O tempo encoberto não está a deixar a temperatura descer


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2015 às 23:19)

Boa noite.

Pouco expectável o dia de hoje.
Depois do nevoeiro, o céu persistiu em manter uma capa de nebulosidade média aqui pelo Vale do Sousa.
A *Tmáx* hoje foi bem fresca: *14,4ºC*.
O vento soprou fraco em geral; neste momento é nulo.

*Tatual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## cookie (18 Nov 2015 às 00:04)

De momento uns estranhos 15,5 graus com 97%HR.


----------



## Veterano (18 Nov 2015 às 08:02)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, com 15,2º, vento fraco.


----------



## james (18 Nov 2015 às 11:30)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia com céu muito nublado. 

Tatual: 15 graus centigrados


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 19:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aproveito também para deixar os valores de acumulados até ao momento :



Nascer do sol! 

Excelente trabalho de recolha dos dados. Interessante fazer a correlação dos registos dos último onze dias com as situações de nevoeiro/orvalhos. Esta monitorização sistemática e contínua começa também a dar-nos uma informação precisa e preciosa sobre a qualidade dos registos das estações, podendo assim no futuro validar-se ou rejeitar-se valores nos episódios de chuva.


----------



## cookie (18 Nov 2015 às 22:07)

Acham que em trás -os-montes (bragança) pode nevar no fim de semana?


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

cookie disse:


> Acham que em trás -os-montes (bragança) pode nevar no fim de semana?


Deverá nevar nas zonas de altitude superior a 800 metros mas nunca se sabe


----------



## james (18 Nov 2015 às 23:21)

cookie disse:


> Acham que em trás -os-montes (bragança) pode nevar no fim de semana?




Se ocorrer precipitacao,  sem dúvida que ocorrerá nos pontos mais altos.

Se está a falar de Braganca ( cidade) ,  acho pouco provável,  mas não impossível.


----------



## james (18 Nov 2015 às 23:29)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui,  o céu continua encoberto,  tem estado assim toda a semana,  nublado. 

Estamos no período de transição da primeira metade do Outono para a segunda: a partir do próximo fim de semana,  começa a instalar - se o frio propriamente dito.


----------



## cookie (19 Nov 2015 às 00:26)

james disse:


> Se ocorrer precipitacao,  sem dúvida que ocorrerá nos pontos mais altos.
> 
> Se está a falar de Braganca ( cidade) ,  acho pouco provável,  mas não impossível.


Tenho casa em Mirandela (numa aldeia). Nevar lá é muito difícil embora seja frio como tudo! Mas sempre haveria a hipótese de ver o castelo de Bragança nevado se isso acontecesse...


----------



## james (19 Nov 2015 às 00:36)

cookie disse:


> Tenho casa em Mirandela (numa aldeia). Nevar lá é muito difícil embora seja frio como tudo! Mas sempre haveria a hipótese de ver o castelo de Bragança nevado se isso acontecesse...




Eu acho que,  para já,  não vejo muitas hipóteses de nevar em Braganca ( até porque não está prevista também muita precipitacao) .  Mas a temporada de neve ainda só está agora a começar e há - de lá nevar com certeza.  Até porque estão a vir muitas correntes de Leste e isso costuma favorecer bons nevões a cotas baixas em Tras-os - Montes.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2015 às 18:19)

Bom fim de dia.

Hoje tivemos de novo nevoeiro ou céu muito nublado ao início do dia.
Com o passar das horas, o nevoeiro apenas se manteve no vale do Douro acima da zona de Cinfães do Douro\Baião.
Alguma nebulosidade alta era visível, principalmente para o litoral.
O vento esteve sempre fraco e mesmo em altitude (aprox. 1000 mts) era calmo. Neste momento é nulo.
A temperatura esteve agradável durante o dia, depois de uma noite fresca - de novo já começa a ficar fresca esta noite.

*Tmín: 7,6ºC
Tmáx: 17,7ºC

Tatual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2015 às 20:26)

Boas,
Mais um dia semelhante a todos os outros desta semana; manhãs frias e tardes amenas, céu parcialmente encoberto. Mínima de 10,8ºC e máxima de 18,8ºC. Neste momento estão 14,2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Nov 2015 às 23:23)

Boa,

Por aqui a noite segue com céu limpo, uma ou outra nuvem alta a entrar pelo noroeste.

Mínima de *9ºC* e máxima de *17,7ºC*. Sigo com *10,5ºC* e *92% *de humidade. Vento de *14,5km/h* de ENE

Mapa com temperaturas atuais :


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Nov 2015 às 23:57)

Boas,

por aqui está uma bela noite de nevoeiro. Cerrado neste momento. Está fresco.

Quando estava ainda a formar-se deu para ver uns efeitos bem fixes, em que o vapor de água saía do solo como se houvesse ali lagos de água quente.  Por volta das 20:30 passei de carro ao lado de um campo que estava a formar vapor de água de forma excessiva para cima da estrada, efeito muito interessante e algo fantasmagórico. 

Neste momento:


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2015 às 07:14)

Bom dia, 

mais um início de dia fresco, mínima de *8.3 ºc*.

Neste momento 8.6 ºc, vento ESE 5 Km/h, 98 % de Humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2015 às 08:02)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *8,1ºC* pelas 7:37h

Céu com algumas nuvens altas, nuvens baixas para o rio Douro.  Agora estão *8,3ºC* com *97%* de humidade e vento de ENE a *14,5km/h

*


----------



## Veterano (20 Nov 2015 às 08:07)

Bom dia. Estão 11,2º por Matosinhos, com névoa e vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2015 às 10:07)

Bom dia.

por aqui manhã de nevoeiro. A temperatura mais baixa no gráfico da EMA é de 8,3ºC às 8H.


Foto do nevoeiro tirada há pouco:


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2015 às 16:30)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o nevoeiro ao início do dia era cerrado (visibilidade de cerca de 50 mts). Ao descer dos 250 mts de altitude (aprox.) para o vale de Paredes\Penafiel o nevoeiro desapareceu dando lugar ao céu encoberto.
Entretanto o sol começou lentamente a aparecer e agora está parcialmente nublado - nuvens altas.
O vento sopra fraco, variável.

*Tmín: 7,1ºC
Tmáx: 17,7ºC

Tatual: 16,2ºC
Hr: 65%*​


----------



## james (20 Nov 2015 às 17:21)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui,   o céu tem estado nublado toda a semana,  com bastante nevoeiro matinal. 

Hoje,  o céu descobriu um pouco ao início da tarde,  mas agora está a ficar muito nublado novamente,  com a frente fria a instalar- se vinda de NO,  o céu está a ficar bastante escuro mesmo...

Tatual: 15 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2015 às 19:10)

Boas,

Por aqui o nascer do sol foi assim, com mínima de *8,1ºC *registada minutos depois.






A máxima chegou aos *18,7ºC* às 13:37h na altura em que o vento rodou de Leste para Oeste.  Pressão máxima do mês perto das 11h: *1032,78hPa*

Fica também uma foto do fim de tarde:




Neste momento o céu está a ficar nublado, atuais *14,5ºC* com brisa de WNW


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2015 às 23:26)

Boa noite,

O céu foi carregando ao longo das últimas horas, estando neste momento completamente encoberto. Estão neste momento 15ºC, bastante suportável na rua.
A máxima hoje foi de 19,3ºC e a mínima de 9,9ºC. As próximas horas deverão trazer alguma precipitação ao Porto, aguardemos.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2015 às 23:36)

Boa noite, 

Céu já encoberto,  o vento a aumentar de intensidade. 

O mar está bastante agitado.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2015 às 23:47)

Boas,

Por aqui  já chuviscou


----------



## james (20 Nov 2015 às 23:51)

Já chove.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2015 às 23:58)

james disse:


> Já chove.



Confirmo, já temos chuva cá pelo Minho. Não esperava que começasse a cair tão cedo.


E caí com alguma intensidade!


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 00:03)

james disse:


> Já chove.



Já começou a acumular em algumas estações WU do alto Minho.

O radar acusa especialmente no Gerês:


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 00:11)

Até às 23:00 já havia acumulados em Ponte de Lima e Cabril, 0,1 e 0,2 mm. Temos as baixas das estações de V.N.Cerveira e duas do Porto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Nov 2015 às 00:20)

Boa noite! Já se começa a notar a entrada do ar frio. Por aqui, ainda não chove!


----------



## james (21 Nov 2015 às 00:24)

O vento já sopra com intensidade e o tempo está claramente a arrefecer...


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 00:38)

A primeira mancha de precipitação ainda não estava associada à frente:





Agora sobre o rio Minho, já com cobertura de nebulosidade alta:





Deve sentir-se alguma subida de temperatura após a passagem daquela faixa, julgo que o sistema ainda não estará totalmente ocluído, a descida acentuada de temperatura ocorrerá com a segunda frente fria.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 00:44)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Já se começa a notar a entrada do ar frio. Por aqui, ainda não chove!





james disse:


> O vento já sopra com intensidade e o tempo está claramente a arrefecer...



A temperatura não está a descer ainda, não há entrada de ar frio, pelo contrário, tem subido nas últimas horas. A sensação de frio virá do vento.


----------



## james (21 Nov 2015 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> A temperatura não está a descer ainda, não há entrada de ar frio, pelo contrário, tem subido nas últimas horas. A sensação de frio virá do vento.




Expressei - me mal,  era a sensação térmica que me referia.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2015 às 00:51)

james disse:


> O vento já sopra com intensidade e o tempo está claramente a arrefecer...


Curiosamente a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar, em geral
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOCA3#history


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 00:53)

O limite traseiro da nebulosidade do sistema frontal muito bem delineado e o padrão celular do pós-frontal não enganam: aquilo é mesmo muito frio!


----------



## james (21 Nov 2015 às 00:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Curiosamente a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar, em geral
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOCA3#history




Eu referia - me a sensação térmica provocada pelo vento,  sente - se algum frio ao vento,  pois é uma entrada de NO,  ao contrário das entradas de S ou SO,  que se sente um " bafo " ameno.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 00:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Curiosamente a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar, em geral



Pois tem, em todas as estações do litoral norte, mas é a sensação térmica devido ao vento é que tem baixado.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 01:05)

Ponte de Lima 1,7mm, de resto todas ainda só com décimas ou nada.


----------



## james (21 Nov 2015 às 01:17)

Chove certinho agora e puxada a vento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2015 às 01:50)

Está uma bela noite para adormecer ao som da chuva. Nem está forte nem fraca, está no ponto. 


Estive há pouco lá fora e até não se está mal. Para já temos ar ameno, natural nestas frentes frias. O ar mais frio começará a sentir-se a partir da manhã.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2015 às 04:46)

Ouvem-se algumas rajadas agora numa altura em que recomeça a chover depois de uma pausa.

O vento sopra do quadrante norte, e como tenho o quarto orientado a sul ouve-se pouco. Estou tão habituado a ouvir o vento de sul a bater na janela que até estranho ouvir este som, já não ouvia há algum tempo.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2015 às 07:52)

Bom dia!

O dia amanheceu molhado, bastante encoberto e com 2,29 mm acumulados. Neste momento o céu vai limpando, a temperatura vai descendo (13,2ºC atuais) e o vento também se vai fazendo notar. Há registo de uma rajada de 40,7 km/h pelas 05h47 da manhã.


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2015 às 08:31)

Em vc para já nada de chuva. O céu está encoberto mas o sol vai espreitando. Está vento e 14 graus.


----------



## Névoa (21 Nov 2015 às 09:19)

Ontem a temperatura às 8:00 era de 9,4C em S. Gens, e hoje, na mesma estação, e à mesma hora, é de 13C. Também não estava prevista uma queda da mínima (muito pelo contrário) para hoje, mas sempre fico surpresa com tal aumento de temperatura.
De resto, vejo pela janela uma bela manhã de sol. Se parece frio ou não lá fora, não sei.


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2015 às 09:21)

Bom dia, 

por aqui alguma chuva de madrugada acumulou *4.6 mm* 

Neste momento céu com grandes abertas, o destaque vai para o vento de N/NNW que sopra com rajadas de 50/55 Km/h.

Temperatura actual 11.8 ºc , a mínima de *11.5ºc* facilmente será batida.

Uma sensação térmica baixa devido ao vento, que mais ao fim do dia/noite ainda será mais fria


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2015 às 11:30)

O frio já vai entrando, na rede do IPMA, Montalegre às 10 da manhã era o local mais frio de Portugal com *3.6 ºc*


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2015 às 12:10)

Boas,
Por aqui o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com bastante sol. Chuva da madrugada ficou pelos *1,6mm*

Neste momento estão *12,5ºC* com *60%* de Humidade. Vento de NNW a *25km/h* , temperatura aparente de *6,6ºC*
Imagem satélite das 11:50h , bem visível a massa de ar frio do pós frontal a entrar pelo Norte 








Snifa disse:


> O frio já vai entrando, na rede do IPMA, Montalegre às 10 da manhã era o local mais frio de Portugal com *3.6 ºc*


E continua a arrefecer , *3,3ºC* na última hora


----------



## Névoa (21 Nov 2015 às 12:24)

Às 11:00 a temperatura de ontem e hoje já estavam equiparadas em S. Gens (um bocadinho mais frio hoje, com14,0C). Fui à varanda retirar a roupa do varal para que estas não saíssem a voar pela janela afora e notei que estava mesmo bem fresco, ainda mais com o condensador do A/C a mandar ar frio.
Dentro de casa, 22,5C.


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2015 às 14:16)

Que ventania fresquinha e desagradável, sigo com 12.2 ºc, mas com este vento parece bem menos


----------



## Névoa (21 Nov 2015 às 14:25)

Às 13:00 de hoje S. Gens registou 14,9C contra 19,4C de ontem , sem dúvida com a frente a entrar.

Em casa, 19,8C com o A/C desligado, porém!


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2015 às 14:54)

O sol ficou tapado neste momento, temperatura desceu para 11.8 ºc 

Vento com rajadas de 45/50 Km/h NNW


----------



## PauloSR (21 Nov 2015 às 16:42)

Boa tarde!

Dia com "mil caras". Já choveu, já abriu o sol... Entretanto, este escondeu-se por entre as nuvens e quando o vento se faz sentir, a sensação térmica é absolutamente desconforto.
Amanhã, segundo os meteogramas, a cota de neve na região andará pelos 1100/1200 metros. A precipitação é escassa. Alguém aponta uma previsão? Vou andar pelos "picos" do Gerês.

Continuação de um bom fim-de-semana a todos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2015 às 18:38)

Boas,

dia frio este, não muito pela temperatura mas sim pelo vento que aumenta bastante o desconforto térmico.

Mais logo coloco fotos das nuvens coloridas que apareceram no pôr do sol.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2015 às 19:22)

Boas,

Dia fresco e com alguma nebulosidade que foi dissipando durante a tarde. Neste momento o céu está limpo e já bastante fresco; estão neste momento apenas 10,2ºC, a temperatura mais baixa do dia. A máxima ficou-se pelos 16,3ºC, registada às três da manhã. Durante a tarde não passou dos 14,5ºC, pelas 14h00.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Nov 2015 às 19:27)

vendo o satélite parece que toda a nebulosidade fica retida na Galiza,  efeito de sombra


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 20:07)

Frente com escassa precipitação, só nas montanhas, PNPG, produziu acumulados mais significativos:







totais em todo o território nesta mensagem.


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2015 às 20:51)

Boas, 

noite fria por aqui , sigo com *7.9 ºc* que é a mínima do dia até ao momento


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2015 às 21:06)

Temperatura a descer; 9,2ºC, sensação de 7,4ºC. Confirma-se bem à janela...


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2015 às 22:07)

Mínima constantemente a ser batida, sigo com *7.4 ºc*


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2015 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Um episódio interessante o dia de hoje.
A partir das 00h (mais coisa menos coisa) o vento começou a soprar moderado com rajadas.
Após isso, lá para a 1h começou a chover, primeiro fraca com pingas mais médias e depois tornando-se moderada.
O vento moderado a forte manteve-se até ao final da manhã, altura em passou a soprar moderado. A partir do meio da tarde tornou-se fraco.
A temperatura manteve-se mais ou menos estável até meio da tarde. De lá em diante foi caindo progressivamente, embora o vento neste momento leve a algumas oscilações.
O céu está agora limpo.
O acumulado do dia é de *15,7 mm*.

*Tmín: 3,9ºC (22.19h)
Tmáx: 15,3ºC (03.40h)

Tatual: 4,3ºC
Taparente: 1,6ºC
Hr: 80%*​
Um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## james (21 Nov 2015 às 23:56)

Boa noite,

Noite muito fria,  estão 5 graus centígrados! 


Muita nebulosidade a aproximar - se vinda de NO.


----------



## james (22 Nov 2015 às 00:37)

O céu já está muito nublado. 
Seria interessante ocorrer precipitacao ainda durante a noite com uma temperatura tão baixa.


----------



## cookie (22 Nov 2015 às 00:41)

Por vc de momento 7 graus tendo saido ha coisa de 1h da zona de s. Gens com 9graus. Na madrugada passada a minha cunhada confirmou uma muito forte chuvada por volta das 3:00 am.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

Que gelo! 


Talvez a primeira geada do outono, se não levantar vento. A EMA marcava 4,7ºC às 23H.


Deixo duas fotos tiradas ontem quando o sol se punha. Nuvens bem coloridas.


----------



## Névoa (22 Nov 2015 às 02:27)

S. Gens registou 4,8C à 1:00, talvez a mínima ainda seja mais baixa. O ipma previu uma mínima de 7C para hoje, e considerando que tais temperaturas já ficam dentro de um padrão mais frio para a zona do Porto, seria desejável um maior cuidado nestas previsões.


----------



## HélderCosta (22 Nov 2015 às 03:16)

Acabo de chegar a casa, e um pequeno aguaceiro fraco. Está um autêntico congelador. 
Tatual: 4 graus!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 08:03)

Bom dia!
Que frio que está!   Já dá para ver o bafo à janela! 
6,7ºC neste momento, o sensor cá de casa ainda desceu aos 6,3ºC. Vai chovendo fraco; 1,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2015 às 08:05)

Bom dia 

mínima de *4.8 ºc *

Neste momento muito escuro com 5.9 ºc, aguaceiros moderados e gelados 

*1.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2015 às 08:15)

Chove bem, que chuva fria e com gotas grossas, temperatura caiu para 5.5 ºc 

*2.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 08:16)

Chove bem neste momento.   As gaivotas em debandada geral!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 08:27)

Já passou. O sol a querer espreitar agora. O acumulado subiu para os 1,78 mm. 7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 08:53)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2015 às 08:55)

Chove bem 

5.9 ºc


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 09:33)

A temperatura vai subindo lentamente. 7,6ºC atuais, chuva fraca e 2,54 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2015 às 09:46)

Muito escuro em aproximação de NW/N


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2015 às 09:55)

Forte chuvada, gotas grossas,  6.3 ºc actuais


----------



## james (22 Nov 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

Dia de muita chuva por aqui e frio também! 

Neste momento,  cai mais um aguaceiro moderado,  tem chovido quase toda a noite e manhã,  tendo mesmo chovido torrencialmente algures ali no início da manhã... 

Tatual: 10 graus centigrados


----------



## qwerl (22 Nov 2015 às 10:48)

Boas
Mínima de *6,0ºC*
Neste momento não chove, mas os aguaceiros moderados, por vezes um pouco mais fortes, e  tocados a vento gelado, sucedem-se 
A temperatura encontra-se neste momento nos *8,6ºC*, descendo uma décimas durante os aguaceiros que, aliados ao vento, tornam muito desconfortável andar lá fora


----------



## james (22 Nov 2015 às 10:52)

Chove torrencialmente ! 

Temperatura desceu para os 9 graus


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 11:21)

Alguns aguaceiros mais intensos na últimas duas horas subiram o acumulado para os 6,6 mm. A temperatura mantém-se baixa, com os 9,8ºC atuais.


----------



## james (22 Nov 2015 às 11:53)

Por aqui,  continua a chover sem parar... 

Temperatura mantém - se nos 9 graus.


----------



## james (22 Nov 2015 às 14:54)

Após algum tempo sem chover,  cai mais um aguaceiro. 

Tatual: 12 graus centigrados


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2015 às 14:58)

james disse:


> Após algum tempo sem chover,  cai mais um aguaceiro.
> 
> Tatual: 12 graus centigrados



Igual por aqui.


Depois de uma pausa, volta a chover de forma moderada.


----------



## qwerl (22 Nov 2015 às 15:54)

Máxima de *11,9ºC *por volta das 13 horas. Muito baixa sem dúvida 
Neste momento chove bem, temperatura em descida lenta com *11,3ºC*. Ovar teve uma máxima de 13,3ºC e leva *7,4mm* acumulados. Que caia e bem, porque parece que por Novembro vai ficar por aqui em termos de chuva


----------



## Névoa (22 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

Talvez a chuva tenha atenuado a sensação de frio, o facto é que achei um dia normalíssimo de outono/ inverno ao caminhar na rua, e mesmo bastante abafado no interior dis centros comerciais e metro. Houve algum exagero na resposta ao frio, digo isso também por mim, pois ontem acabei por ficar com a casa abafada. 

O valor horário máximo ocorreu às 15:00 em S. Gens, com um registo de 14,2C.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2015 às 18:58)

Boas,

máxima de 11.5 ºc 

Neste momento já arrefece com 9.5 ºc.

*6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 19:41)

Total do evento desde as 21h de 6ª às 18h de hoje; acumulados horários de hoje e acumulados diários dos últimos 5 dias:







Comparando os momentos com precipitação registada e as temperaturas não parece ter havido condições para queda de neve nestas estações.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 21:38)

Céu completamente limpo pelo Porto. Temperatura em queda com 9,6ºC, sensação de frio nos 7,8ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2015 às 22:29)

Boa noite! Da parte da manha, ocorreram aguaceiros moderados. A temperatura actual está nos 7.7ºC


----------



## james (22 Nov 2015 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

A noite segue fria,  7 graus de momento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2015 às 22:50)

Boas,
Noite de céu limpo e bem fresca com *7,7ºC *com vento fraco a moderado de NNE. Temperatura aparente *4,8ºC*
Acumulados *6,1mm* . Extremos de hoje, mínima *4,9ºC* e máxima de *11,1ºC*

Deixo aqui o poente de ontem, dia 21, com uns belos raios crepusculares:


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 23:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui o poente de ontem, dia 21, com uns belos raios crepusculares:



 que lindo! Estes ainda não eram crepusculares, mas também não sei como lhes chamar 

Revelavam bastante humidade, precursora da área de aguaceiros em aproximação.


----------



## james (23 Nov 2015 às 00:02)

Temperatura em queda: 6 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Nov 2015 às 01:27)

Noite fria, temperatura actual de 7.1, vento nulo


----------



## james (23 Nov 2015 às 07:13)

Bom dia,

Inicio de semana muito frio,  Tatual de 4 graus centígrados. 


Depois do evento chuvoso de ontem,  deveremos ter AA durante bastante tempo ,  vamos ver se o tempo instável ainda vem a tempo do Natal...   Ou não...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2015 às 07:40)

2°c a minha estação estará bem, ¿¡


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2015 às 08:07)

Bom dia. Muito sol por Matosinhos, estão 6,2º, vento fraco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Nov 2015 às 09:27)

Bom dia! Céu limpo, tempo fresquinho!


----------



## Névoa (23 Nov 2015 às 09:35)

Mínima da tabela horária (até agora e pelos dados disponíveis neste momento) às 8:00 com 4C em S. Gens.


----------



## james (23 Nov 2015 às 09:53)

Céu limpo,  com uma atmosfera límpida,  bom para ver a paisagem e as estrelas logo a noite.

Bastante frio também,  ainda estão apenas 7 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2015 às 15:25)

Boa tarde.

Hoje temos um dia lindíssimo, muito luminoso e agradável até em termos de temperatura (nas zonas expostas ao sol).
O vento tem soprado fraco (moderado a meio da manhã) de NNE dominante.
Ontem tive uma *Tmín* de *1,9ºC* (02.48h) e uma *Tmáx* de 12,1ºC. Foi um dia escuro, com sensação térmica baixa, bastante desagradável, mais ainda por ser o 1º episódio de frio deste outono. O acumulado foi de *2,0 mm*.

*Tmín: 1,3ºC (07.36h)

Tatual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 50%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2015 às 17:19)

Bom fim de tarde.

Começa a findar a tarde, vai-se o sol e a temperatura começa a cair...
Céu limpo e vento fraco neste preciso momento.

*Tmáx: 12,9ºC (15.22h)

Tatual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 61%*​


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2015 às 18:11)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui mínima *5.5ºc* e máxima de *12.8ºc*

Neste momento céu limpo com 9.7 ºc


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2015 às 19:57)

Boa noite,
Muito fria a madrugada e início de manhã por aqui, onde se registou uma bela mínima de 5,7ºC.  Durante a tarde aqueceu bastante, até aos 15,6ºC. Estava-se bem ao sol. Agora já nos 9,6ºC.

O mais notório do dia de hoje, para quem estava atento, foi mesmo a atmosfera que estava limpíssima, "cristalina". A vista alcançava sem problemas muitos quilómetros, dezenas, em redor do Porto. O Marão via-se lindamente desde a Arrábida (a ponte, não a serra. ).


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2015 às 21:52)

Noite fria, sigo com 6.8 ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2015 às 22:24)

Boas,
Luar fresquinho lá fora, neste momento *6,1ºC* e vento de ENE a *14,5km/h*. Temperatura aparente *2,5ºC* 

Madrugada bem fria, a mínima desceu aos *4,3ºC* às 5:12h. Máxima de *12,7ºC*



João Pedro disse:


> O mais notório do dia de hoje, para quem estava atento, foi mesmo a atmosfera que estava limpíssima, "cristalina".



Pela hora do almoço dei um salto ao Monte da Virgem, pena não tinha a máquina comigo, teve que ser com o tlm , as condições visibilidade estavam perfeitas para o Maciço da Gralheira e Serra de Montemuro:


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 22:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> as condições visibilidade estavam perfeitas para o Maciço da Gralheira e Serra de Montemuro



 espectacular, gosto imenso quando está esta visibilidade! Aquilo é o radar de Arouca, certo? Até com o tlm fazes fotos impecáveis!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2015 às 23:21)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular, gosto imenso quando está esta visibilidade! Aquilo é o radar de Arouca, certo? Até com o tlm fazes fotos impecáveis!



Obrigado !   Na primeira foto ele está lá, mas não consigo detectar...  Consegues vê-lo? Serão eólicas?

Deixo aqui um foto tirada em Abril de 2015, do mesmo local das de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 23:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Na primeira foto ele está lá, mas não o consigo detectar... Consegues vê-lo?



Engano meu, estava a ver mais à esquerda na zona planáltica. 
Mas agora que mostraste o local exacto consegue-se detectar aumentando a imagem (_ver imagem_ e ctrl +).

O que é então aquilo que está mais à esquerda?


----------



## james (23 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui,  o céu está muito nublado. 

Noite muito fria,  com apenas 4 graus .


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Nov 2015 às 23:35)

Boas,

mas que briol está lá fora. A EMA às 22H marcava 4,8ºC. 


Quanto ao dia de hoje confirmo o que já foi dito por aqui em relação à boa visibilidade. Ao chegar a Barcelos consegui ver o Gerês em todo o seu esplendor. De notar o frio que já se sentia em Braga por volta 17H. Está a começar.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Nov 2015 às 23:38)

Boa noite!  Céu nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura actual de 9.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2015 às 06:49)

Bom dia,

que gelo está, mínima de *2.5 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.7 ºc 

Céu limpo e vento nulo ou muito fraco de ESE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2015 às 07:09)

Bom dia,

Por aqui estão *2,7ºC* mínima até ao momento.  
A temperatura aparente é *-1.8ºC*

O vento sopra de leste a *14km/h* com rajadas de *24km/h*, bastante desconfortável na rua


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2015 às 08:14)

A mínima foi batida às 06:59 com* 2.4 ºc* 

Neste momento algumas nuvens e uns gelados 3.8 ºc 

Agora com vento de E a 12 Km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2015 às 09:04)

Bom dia.

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com vento calmo de momento.
A geada era visível aqui em casa até há cerca de 10 minutos.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC (07.04h)

Tatual: 2,3ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## james (24 Nov 2015 às 15:09)

Boa tarde,

O céu apresenta - se encoberto,  está com ar de chuva,  vamos ver se cai ou não alguma coisa.

Tatual: 14 graus centígrados
Tmin. :  2 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2015 às 16:36)

Boas,

Mais uma manhã bastante fria mínima ficou pelos *2,7ºC* às 7:02h.

Em zonas abrigadas vi alguma geada, principalmente junto da ribeira de Paranhos, o metro passa lá ao lado e reparei que os terrenos estavam brancos. Pesquisei agora na net sobre essa zona, é esta linha de água que falo:





Fonte:http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48039826

Mapa do Google, naquela área que assinalei com barras a cinzento, junto da linha metro, foi onde vi a geada:





Máxima de *13,1ºC. *Neste momento *12,6ºC* com *78% *de humidade e vento fraco de NW. Céu nublado com abertas para o mar.

Deixo aqui a tabela com os valores de precipitação atualizados


----------



## james (24 Nov 2015 às 17:36)

Chuva fraca.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2015 às 18:08)

Chuva fraca por aqui também, a máxima foi de *13.3 ºc *

Neste momento céu encoberto e 12.7ºc 

A próxima madrugada já vai ser bem menos fria.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2015 às 18:38)

Já acumula *0.3 mm*.

Chão bem molhado, cai certinha


----------



## qwerl (24 Nov 2015 às 19:45)

Boas
Por aqui tive uma mínima de *3,6ºC * . Para quem mora a 1km do mar não está mal. Não vi geada mas acredito que em locais mais abrigados tenha havido alguma. Infelizmente tenho o sensor num local exposto senão acredito que esta mínima ainda teria sido mais baixa 
Neste momento estão *13,2ºC *e chove fraco. Vento fraco. Nas estações aqui perto não há acumulação mas o chão já se encontra bastante húmido


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2015 às 19:54)

Boas,
A mínima por aqui não foi tão baixa como noutras zonas ligeiramente mais para o interior no entanto, os 4,2ºC já deram para bater o dente! 
Máxima de 15,1ºC e 12ºC neste momento com aguaceiros fracos. 0,51 mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2015 às 21:06)

Boa noite.

Por cá também a partir das 17h começou a cair um chuvisco muito fino, quase orvalho, de forma intermitente.
Não acumulei nada até ao momento.
O vento tem estado a soprar fraco de SSE.

*Tmáx: 14,1ºC (14.05h)

Tatual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## HélderCosta (25 Nov 2015 às 03:14)

Quando aparentemente não era previsto chover apenas era previsto céu nublado, fiquei pasmado quando surgiu a tal chuva fraca!


----------



## cookie (25 Nov 2015 às 07:26)

Ontem a esta hora estavam 7graus. Hoje estão 10. Confirmo aquela morrinha que caiu ontem pelas 17:00, mais forte na Póvoa do Varzim do que em Vila do Conde.


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 11:22)

HélderCosta disse:


> Quando aparentemente não era previsto chover apenas era previsto céu nublado, fiquei pasmado quando surgiu a tal chuva fraca!


Na previsão descritiva do IPMA para ontem, estava lá a possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca a partir do meio da tarde para o litoral norte.


----------



## james (26 Nov 2015 às 00:31)

Boa noite, 

Noite com céu limpo.

Tatual: 6 graus centigrados


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2015 às 08:14)

Bom dia,

manhã fria  com mínima de *6.4 ºc *

Neste momento 6.8ºc e um nevoeiro gelado a entrar de Leste 

Uma foto que fiz há minutos com o telemóvel, nevoeiro a Leste do Porto e a entrar, desculpem a qualidade mas tive que fazer zoom, dá para ter uma ideia:


----------



## Névoa (26 Nov 2015 às 08:52)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> manhã fria  com mínima de *6.4 ºc *
> 
> ...


Isto é lindo para além de tudo. Um outro ponto que favorece destas visões em dias de nevoeiro é ao pé da estação da Lapa, a olhar para a igreja.

As fotos com telemóvel são as melhores - numa foto, importa a expressão e o sentimento, por vezes os efeitos especiais só atrapalham.


----------



## james (26 Nov 2015 às 09:53)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui,  o céu está pouco nublado. 

Tatual: 9 graus centigrados


----------



## qwerl (26 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

Boa tarde/noite

Esta noite a mínima foi fria com *7,2ºC*. Os chuviscos de terça-feira renderam *0,3mm* pelos dados de uma estação aqui perto.
Agora estão *15,1ºC. *O arrefecimento está a ser lento devido à nortada moderada que se fez sentir durante a tarde e que ainda se mantém neste momento.


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2015 às 19:04)

Visto aqui de Braga, hoje esteve uma lenticular quase toda a tarde, acho que por cima do Gerês. E ao início da noite a Lua a nascer por detrás destas lenticulares ou restos das mesmas, gerou umas cores, luminescências e sombras espectaculares.
Malta das fotografias, ninguém registou ?


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2015 às 19:37)

Hoje observei com calma várias lenticulares, em particular uma delas muito estática para os lados do NE. Não sei se era a mesma *Vince* 










Também outras duas, mais perto, mas rapidamente desapareceram.






O dia apresentou-se com céu limpo ao início da manhã, aparecendo entretanto algumas nuvens médias e altas já pela tarde.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado de NO.
Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento é calmo.

*Tmín: 4,7ºC (05.05h)
Tmáx: 16,9ºC (17.16h)

Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## guimeixen (26 Nov 2015 às 19:49)

Vince disse:


> Visto aqui de Braga, hoje esteve uma lenticular quase toda a tarde, acho que por cima do Gerês. E ao início da noite a Lua a nascer por detrás destas lenticulares ou restos das mesmas, gerou umas cores, luminescências e sombras espectaculares.
> Malta das fotografias, ninguém registou ?



A passar para o pc agora. Daqui a pouco já ponho aqui uma time lapse de hoje a tarde e algumas fotos tiradas à uns minutos atrás.



A time lapse que fiz hoje:




Moon rising over lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Moon rising over lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

É possível também ver nas duas fotos em cima as Plêiades.

Como se chama ao efeito à volta da Lua provocado pelas nuvens? Em algumas partes parece ser irisações.




Moon by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Moon by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## cookie (26 Nov 2015 às 21:38)

Hoje também vi umas lenticulares. Uma particularmente grande que parecia a nave do star trek (espalmada claro está  )!
Tirei uma foto de outras lenticulares mas que não estou a conseguir Publicar no imgur...


----------



## cookie (26 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

Aí vai


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Como se chama ao efeito à volta da Lua provocado pelas nuvens? Em algumas partes parece ser irisações.


Coroa lunar. Também apanhei algumas, parciais:



The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2015 às 19:53)

Boa noite,

Dia muito húmido hoje pelo Porto com belas neblinas pela manhã. Tudo o que era relvado ou ervado estava ensopado em água. 0,25 mm acumulados.
À hora do almoço chegou a estar bastante quente, embora a máxima por aqui não tenha passado dos 16,6ºC. Mínima de 7,6ºC. Neste momento 12,8ºC e muita humidade, 100%. Está outra vez tudo molhado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2015 às 22:55)

Boas,

Por aqui manhã de nevoeiro cerrado nas zonas baixas, mínima fresca de *5,8ºC* às 6:50h

Resto do dia agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco, máxima de *15,4º. *Neste momento *10,9ºC *com *87%* de humidade e vento de Nordeste.

Duas fotos que tirei pelas 7:20h


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

guimeixen disse:


> uma time lapse de hoje a tarde e algumas fotos tiradas à uns minutos atrás





João Pedro disse:


> Coroa lunar. Também apanhei algumas, parciais



 Espectáculo de efeitos especiais atmosféricos! Não deixem de pôr nos tópicos dedicados, para não se perderem aqui pelo seguimento.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2015 às 08:32)

Bom dia,

Muito sol com nevoeiro sobre o Douro. 8,6ºC neste momento, temperatura mais baixa do dia até agora.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2015 às 12:12)

Bom dia,

mínima de *7.9 ºc *

Neste momento 13.1 ºc , céu limpo.

A atmosfera está bastante límpida, foto que fiz há pouco do voo da Ibéria, Airbus A340-642 a mais de 10 mil metros sobre o Porto, rota  Madrid para Chicago nos EUA:







O que eu queria mesmo era apanhar um A380 sobre o Porto, há uns dias passou  um aqui por cima, mas só tinha o telemóvel comigo


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 19:53)

Snifa disse:


> voo da Ibéria, Airbus A340-642 a mais de 10 mil metros sobre o Porto



 grande foto! Isto não é nada fácil de apanhar com este zoom, ficou impecável. 400mm? Também ainda não apanhei um 380.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2015 às 22:34)

Boa noite,

Dia muito agradável pelo Porto. Muita gente junto ao mar durante a tarde, não fosse pelo vento bastante frio estava um dia de verão, com dezembro à porta... Máxima de 16,3ºC. Neste momento 10,6ºC e céu limpo.

O amanhecer foi "nevoeirento" no Douro:



Foggy Sunrise. Porto, 28-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy Sunrise. Porto, 28-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy Sunrise. Porto, 28-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2015 às 10:38)

StormRic disse:


> grande foto! Isto não é nada fácil de apanhar com este zoom, ficou impecável. 400mm? Também ainda não apanhei um 380.



Obrigado StromRic, sim usei a  EF 100-400 mm.

Por aqui madrugada fria com mínima de *6.1 ºc *

Neste momento, muito sol e 9.8 ºc 

Vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## james (29 Nov 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia, 

Céu limpo.

Vento fraco. 

Tatual: 10 graus centigrados
Tmin:   4 graus


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2015 às 12:27)

Boas, 

por aqui sigo com 13.9 ºc 

Hoje a atmosfera não está tão límpida como ontem, mas mesmo assim tem dado para uns registos de aviões a grande altitude. 

Airbus A340-642 da Ibéria, rota  Quito para Madrid (está quase a aterrar ) a mais de 11 mil metros sobre o Porto, este com um toque de vermelho na cauda 

Foto que fiz há Pouco :


----------



## james (29 Nov 2015 às 13:00)

Por aqui, sigo com 13 graus centígrados.


----------



## qwerl (29 Nov 2015 às 18:26)

Boa noite
Mínima fresquinha de *4,0ºC** *(moro a 1km do mar) Se não fosse o vento talvez tivesse descido mais ainda.
Por agora *10,9ºC* e vento inexistente. Se ele não aparecer acredito que amanhã talvez veja geada


----------



## james (29 Nov 2015 às 19:58)

Por aqui o termómetro já regista 7 graus.


----------



## qwerl (29 Nov 2015 às 22:01)

*6,4ºC *


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Nov 2015 às 22:08)

Boas,
Noite segue fresca por aqui, com *8,8ºC* e vento de Leste / ENE a *18km/h* com algumas rajadas. Temperatura aparente *4,3ºC* 

Extremos de hoje: minima de *5,8ºC* antes das 6h e máxima de *15,6ºC* perto das 15h. Humidade a variar entre os *57 *e *93%*.

Pressão a subir ligeiramente, neste momento *1033,24 hPa *


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 00:11)

4 graus


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 01:08)

3 graus


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 07:07)

Bom dia,

Inicio de semana muito frio.

Tatual:  2  graus

Boa camada de geada.


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Céu limpo, com 7,8º e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Nov 2015 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Manhã fresca com a temperatura mínima de *4,4ºC* ao nascer do sol.

Neste momento *5,0ºC* com *89%* de humidade e vento de ENE a *21km/h* com rajadas moderadas.
Temperatura aparente *-0,4ºC*

Pressão a subir , *1034,51 hPa *agora.


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 09:01)

Ainda muito frio, 3 graus.


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2015 às 13:16)

A mínima de Braga-Merelim hoje foi negativa.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=622&idEstacao=622


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 13:36)

Boa tarde, 

Céu limpo. 

Vento fraco 

Tatual: 12 graus centígrados 
Tmin  :  1  grau

Finalmente, uma manhã a fazer lembrar um pouco o inverno, com uma bela camada de geada ( já não era sem tempo)  e gélida ( até fumegava) .


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Nov 2015 às 13:45)

Boas,

primeira bela camada de geada do outono, assim como a primeira mínima negativa. -0,1 registados pela EMA às 8H. 


Neste momento céu limpo.


----------



## qwerl (30 Nov 2015 às 15:04)

Boa tarde
Mínima de *3,8ºC**  *Tão perto. Nos terrenos aqui à frente via-se qualquer coisa branca mas não tenho a certeza se era geada.
Por agora *16,0ºC *e vento fraco
Uma notinha também para o mar, que devia estar bastante agitado tal era a barulheira durante a noite


----------



## guimeixen (30 Nov 2015 às 15:43)

Boa tarde
Mínima de 1,9°C na minha varanda. Na zona com alguma relva na parte de trás do prédio onde moro ainda tinha um bocado de geada só que só fui ver por volta das 9h30. Amanhã vou ver mais cedo.


----------



## karkov (30 Nov 2015 às 20:40)

Nos arredores de Guimarães está muito agradável...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2015 às 21:08)

Boa Noite,

por aqui mínima de *4.6 ºc* e máxima *15.4 ºc*.

Neste momento arrefece bem com 8.4 ºc, vento fraco e 79 % de HR

Há pouco passei numa zona rural da Maia nos arredores do Porto, com muitos campos, o termómetro do carro marcava 5 ºc com alguma neblina a subir do solo ( parecia que os campos fumegavam), de manhã deve estar tudo cheio de geada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Dez 2015 às 00:57)

Boas,

Que frio está lá fora. Fiz há pouco um pequeno percurso a pé e deu para ficar com a cara "congelada". 


EMA com 3ºC à meia-noite.


Amanhã vou ver se faço umas fotos da geada.


----------



## karkov (1 Dez 2015 às 09:15)

E hoje não está melhor...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2015 às 09:17)

Bom dia.

O dia dia começou com geada, num ambiente frio, bem típico de outono.
O céu estava limpo mas agora, proveniente de sul, há nuvens altas a começar a ocultar o astro-rei. É uma pena, pois o sol do meio-dia já não aquecerá como nos últimos dias (até em tronco-nú estive a apanhar um semi-bronzeado no domingo....). Já não vai dar para andar em T-shirt...
O vento está fraco de NNE.

*Ontem
Tmín: -0,2ºC
Tmáx: 14,7ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 1,0ºC (06.01h)

Tatual: 4,9ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## efcm (1 Dez 2015 às 12:18)

E começa a chover na aboboda, não é muito mas já molha o chão. Vamos ver quanto tempo dura


----------



## cookie (1 Dez 2015 às 12:28)

Pois manhã bem fria com 5graus e tudo molhado da humidade da noite. Agora o céu parece encobrir e já recebi alertas de chuva do rain alarm.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 12:28)

efcm disse:


> E começa a chover na aboboda, não é muito mas já molha o chão. Vamos ver quanto tempo dura



 
(a mensagem está no tópico incorrecto)


----------



## cookie (1 Dez 2015 às 12:32)

StormRic disse:


> (a mensagem está no tópico incorrecto)


Chiça! Pois é... Já estamos em dezembro...  obrigada


----------

